# Core2Quad Q6600 übertakten



## saarlandurpils (10. Juli 2013)

*Core2Quad Q6600 übertakten*

Gtuen Abend liebe Community, 

ich weiß ich bin zu spät dran, habe die Fragestunde aber erst eben zufällig gesehen und dache ich probier es einfach mal noch:

Und zwar geht es um meinen Q6600 im G0 Stepping.
dieser läuft z.Z. mit 3,4Ghz mit 1,325V stabil. Der FSB beträgt 425Mhz. 
Sobald ich auf 430 oder höher stelle wird er instabil.

Der Prozessor steckt in einem Asus P5Q. Die meisten andren Einstellungen sind auf Auto.

Sobald ich die Vcore auf 1,35V erhöhe geht die Temp ganz schön nach oben. daher will ich die 1,325V als Höchstgrenze belassen.

kann man den FSB eventuell noch höher treiben? Habe leider nur 800er DDR2 drin, sobald ich den FSB auf 485 mit Multiplikator 7 einstelle stürzt der Rechner ab, habe aber auhc keinen kleineren Teiler für den Ram...

Denkt ihr es liegt am Ram, udn ich müsste mir 1066er zulegen oder könnte es auch eine andere Ursache haben dass dieser FSB nicht mehr geht? 
Da ja der FSB bei einem Core 2 Quad ein Flaschenhals sein soll, wollte ich den FSB daher möglichst hoch bekommen.

Gruß und Danke falls es noch jemand liest.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core2Quad Q6600 übertakten*

Ob der RAM für die Instabilität ab 430 MHz verantwortlich ist, kannst du herausfinden, indem du die Timings entschärfst, also erhöhst, die RAM-Spannung erhöhst (Ausnahme: dier verbauten Speicherchips skalieren nicht mit Spannung) oder bei einem niedrigeren FSB-Takt einen Teiler verwendest, bei dem mindestens 430 MHz RAM-Takt herauskommen. Das P5Q habe ich aber gerade im Zusammenspiel mit Vierkern-CPUs nicht als FSB-Monster in Erinnerung, soweit ich weiß fehlen ein paar wichtige Einstellungen (GTL), um sehr hohe FSB-Werte zu erreichen. Auch für einen Q6600 wären 485 MHz sehr hoch. Insofern denke ich nicht, dass du durch den Tausch lediglich einer Komponenten aus dem System wesentlich mehr Leistung herausholen könntest.


----------



## extralarge (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core2Quad Q6600 übertakten*

Sei froh das er so gut läuft meiner auch ein G0 hätte sich für mehr als 3,2 Ghz schon über 1,4 V genehmigt.


----------



## Schelmiii (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core2Quad Q6600 übertakten*

Ist der Multi nicht maximal 9?
Warum erhöhst du den nicht, dann limitiert der Rest auch nicht.
Oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Core2Quad Q6600 übertakten*

Ein höherer RAM-/FSB-Takt bringt schon noch einen netten Leistungssprung, der 9er-Multi würde bei 425 MHz FSB ja sowieso nicht funktionieren. Für den 9er-Multi müsste er den FSB-Takt senken und da ihn bei der CPU die Abwärme limitiert, käme wohl auch kein höherer Kerntakt raus.


----------



## Captain_Picard (15. November 2021)

Oh Mann, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch! Der Q6600 war extreeeeem genial. Meiner lief mit 3,114 GHz, Volt weiß ich leider nicht mehr. 
Wenn man das nur heute noch hin kriegen würde. Mal eben 700 MHz drauf hauen. 😁


----------



## M1lchschnitte (15. November 2021)

Captain_Picard schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch! Der Q6600 war extreeeeem genial. Meiner lief mit 3,114 GHz, Volt weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
> Wenn man das nur heute noch hin kriegen würde. Mal eben 700 MHz drauf hauen. 😁


Sakrileg! Acht Jahre lang war das immer der letzte Post in diesem Forum und nu ist alles zerstört

(Ich lese länger mit als ich angemeldet bin)


----------



## Captain_Picard (15. November 2021)

@M1lchschnitte Nicht drauf geachtet, Sorry.  Bin einer Email von PCGH gefolgt. Betreff: *Das hast du verpasst! *Zwei Klicks weiter und hier bin ich - 8 Jahre delay.*  *  
(war trotzdem ne geile CPU)


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (25. November 2021)

Das passiert halt wenn man solche Threads nicht schließt ... Sprechstunde vorbei = Close ...


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. November 2021)

Das kommt eher daher, weil man sich hier weigert aufzuräumen, die alten oder aufgegebenen Unterforen die schon viele Jahre keine Sau mehr interessiert will man nicht verschieben. 
Die PCGH-Sprechstunde ist ein Relikt aus alten Zeiten wo es dem Forum noch richtig gut ging, wo deutlich mehr los war, jetzt dienen sie bestenfalls nur noch als Verzierung.
PCGH und PcGames sollte man zusammenlegen, sonst werden beide irgendwann an Altersschwäche ins Pflegeheim wandern...


----------



## chill_eule (25. November 2021)

Bevor hier noch mehr Unsinn passiert finde ich das eine gute Idee:


Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Sprechstunde vorbei = Close


----------

